# Hogg Halfcomb



## A'sPOPPY (Oct 13, 2010)

Beekeeper John said:


> Just got my superpack for halfcomb after reviewing video looks like put on strong hive and let the bees work. Has anyone used this and if so anything special about it or what else to do?
> Thanks, John


You've only scratched the surface, I used the Killion method, worked really well for me. Do your research and best of luck


----------



## Clayton Huestis (Jan 6, 2013)

Google Juniper Hill split read it you will learn allot.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I am curious about the hoggs product too but I went with the bee o pac system from Dadant. The main reason being that I was not into a special system requiring more kinds of boxes and bits and pieces but just fits in a 6 5/8' box. Crowd the bees in to get them to fill it and take the penalty loss of extracted honey, but it works and I see no reason the hoggs won't and in my opinion would be better because it produces a bigger 12 oz comb while the bee o pac is only a three oz comb.


----------



## R_V (Aug 20, 2016)

I bought one of their comb honey cassettes for $14 + shipping to see what they looked like and, I like comb honey. It's a neat little product. There's not honey leaking out of end cells. Very clean.

I like the fact there's no store bought / industrial foundation.

When I get around to maybe removing some honey in the next year or two I'll probably buy this kit for give away honey and maybe sell some. 40 cassettes X 14 =$560


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I used the Hogg Half Comb cassette system back in the '90s. Here is the way I did it.
I found a strong hive and caged the queen with no attendants and a marshmellow plug. I placed her into a single box of frames of foundation, no drawn comb. I shook the entire hive of bees into the box with her, giving the frames to other hives in the yard. I put on a queen excluder and put the Hogg cassette box on top. I did this at the start of a strong flow.

This immediately turned the bees into a large strong swarm, on foundation only with no brood to care for at the start of a summer flow. This forced them into drawing comb right away. They chewed the marshmellow out releasing the queen and she slowly started laying as comb was drawn, and all extra incoming nectar they like to store above, so they started drawing the Hogg cassettes as well. This worked well for me, drew and filled all the Hogg cassettes and did not swarm.


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

R_V said:


> When I get around to maybe removing some honey in the next year or two I'll probably buy this kit for give away honey and maybe sell some. 40 cassettes X 14 =$560


That sounds a little pricey...

I've just been using thin foundation in regular med. frames, but with mixed results. The first time I tried it it went perfect, the second time, not so much- I did the same thing, but when I went in to check all of the foundation was out of the frames and laying across the bottom bars...and of course there was a big mess where they just built comb any old way...

Wondering if this or Ross rounds will give a better result...or more reliable results...


----------



## JustBees (Sep 7, 2021)

I am looking at hogg halfs. I have multiple requests for comb honey from my farm stand customers.
I have 4 old style HH supers (with wooden separators) I got in a buy out.
Is it hard to get the bees to work it?


----------

